# What I learned from driving



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I make around 80k at my full time job. Before I get attacked by people saying I'm bragging or anything of that nature, i pay child support on three kids. I began driving around six months ago with the hope of making a little extra cash... In the end I made very little shy of a few days here and there. The only real use I have found for this gig is a very substantial tax deduction. Which is the only real reason I have found to drive. It might be a better gig in some cities but in Indianapolis with the hours I am available (mandatory 12 hour days at my job) it's terrible most night's.

For the record, my tax liability dropped from around 18% to 9%.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I make around 80k at my full time job. Before I get attacked by people saying I'm bragging .


I'm hoping I have the same luck on my taxes.

Wife and I also make very good money between the between the both of us. But really it's not about how much you make, it's about how much you owe and how you spend.

Being married 13 year without kids, we had a certain lifestyle. Now we got 2 kids.

Uber helps us not have to make sacrifices to the fun stuff we liked to do, like most parents would probably do after kids.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The only reason I started driving Uber was for the extra cash while taking the tax deduction. 

On top of my job, I also subcon for the company I used to work for on the side still. One thing I had noticed 4 years ago was how much cash I could take in and how much I could deduct in the way of expenses. Unfortunately between me and my wife, we can't even get close to that $75K threshold for a decrease it our taxable income but with the additional mileage from Uber, making a lot more side money with overly increasing my taxable base.

...that and the sex, obviously. LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I make around 80k at my full time job. Before I get attacked by people saying I'm bragging or anything of that nature, i pay child support on three kids. I began driving around six months ago with the hope of making a little extra cash... In the end I made very little shy of a few days here and there. The only real use I have found for this gig is a very substantial tax deduction. Which is the only real reason I have found to drive. It might be a better gig in some cities but in Indianapolis with the hours I am available (mandatory 12 hour days at my job) it's terrible most night's.
> 
> For the record, my tax liability dropped from around 18% to 9%.....


Best part of the job.
57 cents a mile WRITE OFF !


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Yall get married for sex? Lmfao


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Yall get married for sex? Lmfao


I haven't worried about herpes or clap since I got married. That's maybe what they mean.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Being married 13 year without kids, we had a certain lifestyle. Now we got 2 kids.


I'm still amazed, even though i can look at all my expenses, at how much money I make and how little I have left. I blame the kids. I make sure to tell them constantly how much they cost me, to build up their sense of duty and understand the sacrifice I make for them.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Best part of the job.
> 57 cents a mile WRITE OFF !


It's 53-1/2 cents


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rat said:


> It's 53-1/2 cents


UGH !

More " UBER " CUTS !

"LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

3 1/2 MORE reasons NOT to Drive Uber !


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> I haven't worried about herpes or clap since I got married. That's maybe what they mean.


So you didnt use condoms before getting married?

Sounds like a personal problem , like being married 



ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'm still amazed, even though i can look at all my expenses, at how much money I make and how little I have left. I blame the kids. I make sure to tell them constantly how much they cost me, to build up their sense of duty and understand the sacrifice I make for them.


Nobody forced you to have children, you and whoever brought them in the world by choice and kept them by choice lmao, they are not in debt to you ever


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> So you didnt use condoms before getting married?
> 
> Sounds like a personal problem , like being married
> 
> Nobody forced you to have children, you and whoever brought them in the world by choice and kept them by choice lmao, they are not in debt to you ever


If you are inclined to believe that was meant as a complaint, I truly fear the day you ever have children


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> If you are inclined to believe that was meant as a complaint, I truly fear the day you ever have children


Why mention it then if not a complaint? The guy literally said, "the sacrifice" i make for them.

You are not "sacrificing" you are handling a responsibility that you added on YOURSELF.

Dont worry, kids are not in my radar for sometime, I like being selfish and immature while I still can.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Why mention it then if not a complaint? The guy literally said, "the sacrifice" i make for them.
> 
> You are not "sacrificing" you are handling a responsibility that you added on YOURSELF.
> 
> Dont worry, kids are not in my radar for sometime, I like being selfish and immature while I still can.


There are some cultures in the world that don't value children or fatherhood. I don't judge them. Nor do I expect them to empathize or sympathize with the effort it takes to raise children. Oh, and just coincidentally, the cultures that don't value children or fatherhood are also among the poorest and least educated (in the United States at least.) I can't speak for other countries as I'm not as familiar with that research. But, stay young and selfish bro. Hopefully you're not American.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Why mention it then if not a complaint? The guy literally said, "the sacrifice" i make for them.
> 
> You are not "sacrificing" you are handling a responsibility that you added on YOURSELF.
> 
> Dont worry, kids are not in my radar for sometime, I like being selfish and immature while I still can.


A parent sacrifices their time, life, and body I'm the hopes that their children will have a better opportunity than they did.... As much as I hate to say it I'm glad you don't have children


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Shakur said:


> So you didnt use condoms before getting married?
> 
> Sounds like a personal problem , like being married


..um..if you think condoms actually prevent herpes, then you have herpes. Worry about that


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> There are some cultures in the world that don't value children or fatherhood. I don't judge them. Nor do I expect them to empathize or sympathize with the effort it takes to raise children. Oh, and just coincidentally, the cultures that don't value children or fatherhood are also among the poorest and least educated (in the United States at least.) I can't speak for other countries as I'm not as familiar with that research. But, stay young and selfish bro. Hopefully you're not American.


Well I dont know how any of that applies to any statements I have made here.

I simply stated children are not in my radar.at the moment...you went off on a tangent that has nothing to do with me, this "culture" you describe I would like to know more specifics about. Id like to pinpoint the culture you are speaking of implicitly. Im American and both parents were at home and were of age to give proper care and time.

Lastly, dont worry, Im staying young....there is no need to rush to be an old man, the sedentary lifestyle is not yet for me.



Juggalo9er said:


> A parent sacrifices their time, life, and body I'm the hopes that their children will have a better opportunity than they did.... As much as I hate to say it I'm glad you don't have children


So give up on my life, aspirations and goals to wait 18+ years hoping they do it better than I did? Shid I havent had my license for 10 years, can I breathe before kids? Or just be a baby maker?



Trunkcorpse said:


> ..um..if you think condoms actually prevent herpes, then you have herpes. Worry about that


Actually no I dont carry any herpes strand, if you are mistakingly talking of HPV something that a lot of society has I am negative as well.

And getting married does not prevent STDs lmao. You actually are making an argument that a ring better protects you than a condom, made specifically by science to protect you.

What year were you all born in? Lmao, stone age way of thinking man.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Well I dont know how any of that applies to any statements I have made here.
> 
> I simply stated children are not in my radar.at the moment...you went off on a tangent that has nothing to do with me, this "culture" you describe I would like to know more specifics about. Id like to pinpoint the culture you are speaking of implicitly. Im American and both parents were at home and were of age to give proper care and time.
> 
> ...


Better yet, please don't have kids


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm hoping I have the same luck on my taxes.
> 
> Wife and I also make very good money between the between the both of us. *But really it's not about how much you make, it's about how much you owe and how you spend.*
> 
> ...


So....you're saying that the size of the paycheck does not matter, it is how you use it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> So....you're saying that the size of the paycheck does not matter, it is how you use it.


I would have thousands and thousands saved up if I lived a simple life.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> UGH !
> 
> More " UBER " CUTS !
> 
> ...


That's not Uber -- it's the IRS. 53.5 cents per mile in 2017, but it went up to 54.5 cents per mile for 2018.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Better yet, please don't have kids


Nah, Ill have them in the future, just not now. In my opinion, one should not bring another life in the world until they are ready to live for someone else...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Nah, Ill have them in the future, just not now. In my opinion, one should not bring another life in the world until they are ready to live for someone else...


I've always lived for someone else. Even before kids.
But lets leave religion out of this


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've always lived for someone else. Even before kids.
> But lets leave religion out of this


No you can bring it in if ya want. All commentary is great commentary. But no, I wasn't including that when I made the statement you quoted.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> No you can bring it in if ya want. All commentary is great commentary. But no, I wasn't including that when I made the statement you quoted.


All hail chutulu the giant spaghetti monster


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> All hail chutulu the giant spaghetti monster


Immature comments made in a "mocking" manner reveal only ignorance, hurt emotions/feelings or frustration.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Immature comments made in a "mocking" manner reveal only ignorance, hurt emotions/feelings or frustration.


So my sarcasm which can be seen is mocking, but believing in an imaginary being or being party to a religion that has stolen most of it's holidays from religions it conquered is ok... Gotcha


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So my sarcasm which can be seen is mocking, but believing in an imaginary being or being party to a religion that has stolen most of it's holidays from religions it conquered is ok... Gotcha


This may be how YOU feel personally but you nor I have the right to mock or tell the next person what to believe / believe in. Your sarcasm is a form of indirect bullying, which I am pretty sure is against forum rules seeming as you quoted me but the intent was aimed at cableguy.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> This may be how YOU feel personally but you nor I have the right to mock or tell the next person what to believe / believe in. Your sarcasm is a form of indirect bullying, which I am pretty sure is against forum rules seeming as you quoted me but the intent was aimed at cableguy.


The intent was not to bully, the intent was to point out a fallacy in your own logic.... Sorry if this concept eludes you!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> The intent was not to bully, the intent was to point out a fallacy in your own logic.... Sorry if this concept eludes you!


My logic does not concern what cableguy does or does not believe in nor should yours.

You have done nothing but deflect anyway, my comments concern not having kids at this point...I never gave a stance on religion or higher beings, simply welcolmed them into the conversation, so again....direct those comments to cableguynoe....this is not a pissing contest, please be mature about others and their views.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Remember that even if you are taking the .54 per mile IRS expense allowance, driving is not "free"- by some estimates you're actually paying .35 per mile (gas, repairs, car washes), so your big tax savings is not all that.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

How does your tax liability go from 18 to 9 percent?
You drive around and not accept requests and write that off?
Or actually take home less than .50 including dead miles.

Its pretty rare for me make less than .75 a mile including dead miles. Meaning I'll have to pay taxes.

And you're paying for gas, depreciation, oil changes, tires, etc....so the "tax writeoff" is money transfered to other places than the tax man...not sure I see a major (if any) benefit?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cratter said:


> How does your tax liability go from 18 to 9 percent?
> You drive around and not accept requests and write that off?
> Or actually take home less than .50 including dead miles.
> 
> ...


Tires I would have to replace anyways, oil I would have to charge anyways....


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Tires I would have to replace anyways, oil I would have to charge anyways....


Huh? Apparently you're not differentiating "uber business miles" with personal.

Which is sort of my first point. One could theoretically drive around while doing other business with the uber app on not accepting rides and write all those miles off...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cratter said:


> Huh? Apparently you're not differentiating "uber business miles" with personal.


Reply to this thread when the income from your full time job exceeds 70k.... Not saying that to be rude but it's true


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Reply to this thread when the income from your full time job exceeds 70k.... Not saying that to be rude but it's true


I'm asking you to educate me. I'm also self employed (don't feel the need to disclose how much) besides Uber. Spent time completing a university degree in Business Management.

I'm trying to learn something new today from you...


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

cratter said:


> ...so the "tax writeoff" is money transfered to other places than the tax man...not sure I see a major (if any) benefit?


This is an important concept that many drivers don't get. Also, if you were to take the tax savings and add it to any real income from Uber (profit after expenses), you are still making ridiculously low wages and spending time that you should be using to train for, or look for a real job.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

cratter said:


> I'm asking you to educate me. I'm also self employed (don't feel the need to disclose how much) besides Uber. Spent time completing a university degree in Business Management.
> 
> I'm trying to learn something new today from you...


I have a ba in bm from u of m.... And no I don't care how I type in a forum.
The benefit is that if you track mileage you can deduct that portion of the maintenance from taxes.


----------

